# Moving to NYC?



## Rainingstairs (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey Folks!


So---I'm thinking of relocating to NYC from Boston and was wondering if any New Yorkers have advice on neighborhoods? Was thinking either Brooklyn or Queens as I might go to photography school (depends on cash sitcho) and my friend is a chef. (great food, great people, shit money innit?) So...I guess It'd be cool to live close to a subway stop that has a shitload of trains going through it...Somewhere relatively safe etc. Not too expensive. I recognize though that somethings gotta give. prolly 2 of those three. ha. 

Sorry if there's a thread on this already!


----------



## davesgcr (Oct 16, 2012)

Have a browse on "city-data.com" - which has a very lively section on NYC -


----------

